# Crack Den (Denmark)



## Balloonatic (Jul 25, 2013)

Ouch - remember gloves!!! ;-)

This house was clearly a former crack den and there were traces of drug use everywhere. Cool finding, hope you'll enjoy these few pics!



























Visit www.facebook.com/The.Abandoned.Denmark for more pictures


----------



## night crawler (Jul 25, 2013)

Can you loose the car please, we don't allow then on here.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 25, 2013)

done  Sry, didn't know that - but how comes?


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 25, 2013)

*Was expecting something alot more 'grim' than this... Ita actually very nice! Like it!! *


----------



## Bones out (Jul 25, 2013)

Thats good


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 26, 2013)

Lovely, haunting photos. More! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 26, 2013)

Great shots! got any more?


----------



## Quattre (Jul 26, 2013)

It's really something! I wish you'd put more pictures!


----------



## exsplorer (Jul 26, 2013)

Fantastic shots , great place , what more can you ask for  tyvm


----------



## Ace5150 (Jul 26, 2013)

Pic 4............forgot PCs used to look like this!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments :0) I only have a few more, unedited pics, sry 





















I'll try to take some more pics in the future and maybe care a bit less about edits ect.


----------



## Bones out (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely.


----------

